# building contractor in benavente



## benavente (Sep 24, 2021)

I am looking for a building contractor ( and plumber, electrician etc ) to modernise house in Benavente ( near Lisbon )
Any advice, suggestions ?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

It's best to ask round the local area especially where you see current work is taking place as few builders/electricians/plumbers will work outside of their local area.


----------

